

The Shapes of CSS - beghbali
http://coderwall.com/p/xrxaxa

======
bagosm
This is blatantly stolen from <http://css-tricks.com/examples/ShapesOfCSS/#>
or is it just me?

~~~
mnicole
So glad Coderwall implemented comments for this very reason. There was a _lot_
of stolen content on there.

